# Chuck Norris-like facts for Aladin



## Oaktree (Mar 8, 2006)

So, given the popularity of the Chuck Norris facts, both on this board and around the internet, I thought we should have our own version for Aladin.  

I'll start.

1) Aladin does not need to use macros.  When he presses ALT+F11 on his computer, Excel just automatically translates whatever he's thinking into formulas.

2) Earlier versions of Excel has a formula where you could type =ALADINSMAGIC(A1:A10,B1:B10) and return a numeric result.  Afraid that some new users might not yet know who Aladin was, a programmer reluctantly changed the formula to SUMPRODUCT in the final product.

3) =LOOKUP(9.99999999999999E307,A1:A10) didn't *used to* return the last non-blank entry.  Then, Aladin stared at Excel until it modified itself.

4) As a child, Aladin never had to bring lunch money to school.  Instead, he could just count on suckering some kid into betting him that he "couldn't do (that) with a formula" every day.

5) When our beloveds first designed the board, they had a "dim aladins_post_count as integer" statement.  After Aladin raised an eyebrow, they quickly changed this to "dim aladins_post_count as long".  Upon further review, this is now set to double.

6) At any time of day, you can find one of Aladin's students writing "I will not use ISERROR when I mean ISNA" on a blackboard somewhere in the world.

7) Someone once challenged Aladin to perform a complicated series of calculations with the stipulation that he could not use a computer.  Aladin fired up his own version of "mind Excel" and effortlessly solved the problem.

8) Aladin CAN have more than 65,536 rows (*without Excel 12)

9) Aladin's lectures define time as B.E. (before Excel) and A.E. (after Excel) instead of B.C. and A.D.

10) Aladin invented the minus sign.  Not just as it applies to SUMPRODUCTS, but as it applies to math.

Cheers, Aladin.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Mar 8, 2006)

```
=IF(ISNUMBER(SUMPRODUCT(--("Aladin">"Formula"),--("Bravo!"="Oaktree"))),"NICE","BAD:-(")&" POST"
```


----------



## GinoZ (Mar 16, 2006)

Time to finally post something here. Just read this and it's just to funny. ROFLMAO. Never thought about Mr. A like that. 



> 6) At any time of day, you can find one of Aladin's students writing "I will not use ISERROR when I mean ISNA" on a blackboard somewhere in the world.


Hasn't happend to me yet.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Mar 16, 2006)

GinoZ,

as a new member you deserve to get this
<font face="Courier New" size="+1" color="blue" style="background: url(http://www.balloondoggies.com/vonpookie/misc/sparkle.gif)">WELCOME TO THE BOARD !!!!</font>

kind regards,
Erik

(thanks to VonPookie for the sparkles)


----------



## Felix Atagong (Mar 16, 2006)

> At any time of day, you can find one of Aladin's students writing "I will not use ISERROR when I mean ISNA" on a blackboard somewhere in the world.


 That's probably me, but hey, I'm from the old computer school, it doesn't need to be VBA-tastic-correct as long as it works...


----------

